# Happy Birthday Jerusalem Blade



## PB Moderating Team (Mar 21, 2014)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-Jerusalem Blade (born 1942, Age: 72)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 21, 2014)

Congratulations, Steve. May the Lord bless you with many more birthdays in the future.


----------



## Cymro (Mar 21, 2014)

Your still a puppy! Are we not privileged to be in the 70 club?
Have a truly blessed day.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Mar 21, 2014)

Happy Birthday, sir.


----------



## earl40 (Mar 21, 2014)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Elizabeth (Mar 21, 2014)

Happy birthday to you!


----------



## Hamalas (Mar 21, 2014)

Happy birthday Sir! You're wisdom and example have been and will continue to be an inspiration to me.


----------



## Theogenes (Mar 21, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Steve! Hope you have a great day!
Jim


----------



## Berean (Mar 21, 2014)

Happy Birthday, brother Steve! I've profited much from reading your posts over the years.


----------



## TylerRay (Mar 21, 2014)

Happy birthday, Steve. Thank you for your contributions. God is good.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Mar 21, 2014)

Happy birthday, Steve!


----------



## JimmyH (Mar 21, 2014)

Happy birthday Steve ! We don't always agree but your posts continue to be very beneficial for me, and I'm sure PB as a whole. Wishing you many more years of health and blessings.


----------



## Free Christian (Mar 21, 2014)

Happy birthday Steve. As we say here in Oz, have a good one mate.


----------



## lynnie (Mar 21, 2014)

Happy Birthday..may you be blessed all the rest of your life until the nukes go off!


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks for your great and meaningful wishes, friends!

Another year closer to my eternal youth!

Isaiah 46:3,4
Hearken unto me, O house of Jacob,
and all the remnant of the house of Israel,
which are borne by me from the belly,
which are carried from the womb:

And even to your old age I am he;
and even to hoar hairs will I carry you:
I have made, and I will bear;
even I will carry, and will deliver you.​

Psalm 92:12-15
​The righteous shall flourish like the palm tree:​he shall grow like a cedar in Lebanon. 

​Those that be planted in the house of the Lord​shall flourish in the courts of our God.

​They shall still bring forth fruit in old age;​they shall be fat and flourishing;

​To shew that the Lord is upright:​he is my rock, and there is no unrighteousness in him.​


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 22, 2014)

Steve, what a blessing - hope you enjoyed the day and that this finds you in good health.


----------

